
Privacy-preserving sentence semantic similarity - perone
http://blog.christianperone.com/2018/01/privacy-preserving-infersent/?k=2
======
lukasb
I thought this was going to be a way to translate arbitrary text into a
universal "voice", so you could post online without your writing style giving
you away.

~~~
omgbananas
Does anyone know if such tools exist?

------
crescentfresh
Interesting! Any relation to Private Set Intersection?

[https://crypto.stackexchange.com/tags/private-set-
intersecti...](https://crypto.stackexchange.com/tags/private-set-
intersection/info)

For example: an airline trying to determine if a passenger is on the no-fly
list, without having the no-fly list, and without the authorities knowing
which passenger the airline is inquiring about.

~~~
perone
Thanks ! You can also have PSI with OT-based protocol, actually, I think that
the OT-based protocol is one of the fastest for PSI. ENCRYPTO has a very nice
library for it:
[https://github.com/encryptogroup/PSI](https://github.com/encryptogroup/PSI)
if you are interested, paper here:
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/930](https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/930).

------
lou1306
Two-party computation is really amazing. If anybody here is interested in a
more "do-it-yourself" approach to garbled circuits, I described an open-
source, Python-in/Garbled-Verilog-out toolchain on my GitHub.

The example shows that you can play a game or Rock-Paper-Scissors-Lizard-Spock
over the 'net and know if you have won without telling the opponent your move.
(And without a trusted 3rd party, of course)

[https://github.com/lou1306/gssi/tree/master/2pc](https://github.com/lou1306/gssi/tree/master/2pc)

